# Feedback: Shimano Symmetre 2500 or Daiwa Exceler 2500



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi guys
I'm looking to purchase either one of the above reels and would love to get your opinions. 
Both reels are very similar priced ($129 - 150 or so) and have similar features. 
The main differences are the Exceler is a bit lighter and holds more line and more bearings. The Symmetre has a higher oscillation (goes in and out quicker - good for laying the line down apparently), higher gear ratio and has 10 year warranty (Daiwa has 5yrs).
Whilst I thought I would prefer the Exceller, after playing with them in the shop, the Symmetre felt smoother and more sturdy, so now I'm undecided.
I'm sure both will do a fine job, but would appreciate any insightful views on which reel you might prefer.
I should add the reel will be used on my new 7ft Daiwa Procaster I bought which should suit both reels. 
Much appreciated
Sanders
:? :?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sanman, one thing to remember is that the warranty is only good if the manufacturer will honour it. It is very easy for them to claim that a fault is due to abuse. Eg the bail arm broke, without any indication and without it having been bent. Manufacturer didn't cover it by my retailer did. Yes it was one of the manufacturers you're looking at and the reel was only 2 yrs old.

Also I thought a lower rate of oscillation was better for laying line.

Both reels are good. The Symetres have a good reputation in the salt. I have found them to be quite forgiving of dunking - just need the odd clean and grease. Bail mechanism has given some trouble :wink: Don't know about the Exceler - newer reel but I'm definitely inclined to have a look at one next time I'm in the market for an eggbeater


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Sanman,

I personally run 2 Diawa Luvias's, excellent reels but I am Diawa biased though :wink: I like the drag on the better Diawa's , very smooth. I also use 2 Penn Applauses which have in my opinion a drag nearly as smooth as my Diawa's and they are slightly cheaper than the prices you have quoted.

As far as warranty goes 5 yrs for 150 bucks = 30 bucks a yr, thats less than 1 chocolaye bar a week, if at the end of the 5 yrs its a bit tatty throw it away and buy a new one. :wink:

ps My father also fishes with me at times and he runs Shimano gear and has no problems. At the end of it all I think it is down to what you like and what impresses you with each option. Good luck with your choice :wink:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Shimano 1500 & 4000 symetre. I have found them to be very good, dropped the 1500 in the drink a few time & easy to take apart & clean.


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, just the sort of info I'm looking for.

I must admit I wasn't too phased about the warranty issue, so it's not going to sway my decision.

A smoother drag, LOWER oscillation (thanks Peril, makes sense) and lighter reel are probably more compelling, BUT I will be fishing in salty water. I look after my gear, however, so the Daiwa should cope well.

I'll just have to go down to my local fishing store and test them on the Procaster and go with which one feels better.

Will let you know the outcome.

Cheers
Sanders


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Sanman

I use both Shimano and Diawa reels, and have both models in question. A 4000 Symetre and a 2500 Exceller. Nether reel has given me any trouble. I have had the Symetre for around 4 years trouble free but its not a smooth as it once was and the gold coloured metallic plating has not lasted as well as some of my other Shimano reels of the same age. But if I was getting any more I would go for the Exceller. I feel in that price range Diawa have more bang for your buck. Its got a bigger drag with finer adjustments and has a waterproof seal. Its very smooth and shares allot of features with Diawa's top line models like Digigear. If you feel like stretching your budget a little more, have a look at the Diawa Tierra I have a 2000 size at around the $200 mark its a magic little reel.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi

I have the Exceler 2000 and it has a great drag and a smooth feel. The only criticism is that on the very odd occasion the bail arm doesn't flick over when you turn the handle. Not a big drama as you can just use your hand to manually flick it over. Mine could just be a bit of a lemon with regards to the bail arm but overall I'm happy with the performance. (I bought mine from Basspro overseas so no warranty)


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

I would definately go with the Exceler.. Daiwa's new reels have really stepped up a notch recently.

The exceler is a very smooth reel, I use Daiwa Sol and an Airity and would say the exceler is almost as smooth. Its got a 6kg drag which is heaps from a small spinning reel and has features of some of the higher priced daiwas, such as digigear. The downside to the reel is that it doesnt come with Air-bail, but then either does the symetre :wink:

Be careful with the size of the reel you chose, usually daiwa reels are biger that shimanos, so you could go down to a 2000 exceler. But it depends what you are using the reel for.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Mate, people with either of those seem to love 'em.
If YOU liked the feel of one, then I reckon that trumps everything.


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Guys
Had to give you some feedback on what I settled with, after your valuable advice.
I decided the Exceler was the way to go, largely because of the better drag. It turned out my local tackle store was about to put the Exceler Plus onto its shelves, so I went for that, of course, getting the 2500 version.

Went down to fish North Harbour very early on Friday morning with my brother-in-law, a gun Kob (Jewie) fisherman, so there was a bit of pressure to catch something worthwhile.
After paddling between Fairlight and Reef beaches and catching not much worthwhile, we anchored close to the marina back where we launched, in the hope of nailing a few flathead.
First cast, got a nice 45cm flathead and a few casts later (foul)hooked a 50cm bully mullet and boy did it make the sweet drag of the Daiwa sing! They fight hard.
Within two hours we had 3 more flatties and then had great fun catching some nice pinkies and bream under the boats, the biggest being a lovely 35cm bream that nailed my whitebait. 
Excellent morning's fishing. What a pleasure the new reel was and a great first outing for the reel. Altogether ended up with quite a few species - flathead, baby snapper, bream, flounder, tailor, a squid, bully mullet and a few things we couldn't identify - keeping 4 flathead for a family feed that evening.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good on you Sanman!!
A feast of flatties does me anyday!!
Baby snapper are called squire up here.


----------

